# Blood dripping after my dog urinates



## michtocal (Jan 14, 2011)

My female dog has been dripping blood after she urinates. I don't see blood in her urine when she's actually peeing but when she comes back inside, she's dripping small drops of blood on the carpet. She doesn't seem to be in any distress or discomfort however. She's not in heat because she was spayed over a year ago. Any suggestions as to what this might be?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

michtocal said:


> My female dog has been dripping blood after she urinates. I don't see blood in her urine when she's actually peeing but when she comes back inside, she's dripping small drops of blood on the carpet. She doesn't seem to be in any distress or discomfort however. She's not in heat because she was spayed over a year ago. Any suggestions as to what this might be?


Hi - could be a UTI? I would definitely be taking her to the Vets as soon as possible as any blood requires investigation and she will almost definitely need antibiotics, at the very least. If it were me, I would be calling the Vet this evening. Good luck - keep us informed.


----------



## michtocal (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you for the response. I'll get her checked out by our vet then.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

michtocal said:


> Thank you for the response. I'll get her checked out by our vet then.


You're welcome - hope she's OK!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep, I agree.... sounds like a UTI. Course of anti biotics from the vet and all should be fine.


----------

